# Tubes to pouch with number 32 bands



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok guys as we have a few ways to tie a pouch on I thought I'd post what I do. Just for other options really.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If you have fliers it will probablity be the rubber tie at the pouch. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice video Toddy. With my old hands I'd never be able to do it like that, but you made it clear and simple.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> If you have fliers it will probablity be the rubber tie at the pouch. -- Tex


Can you explain that please?


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

I got some locking forceps off eBay, 2 straight nose and 2 curved, sure helps.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

When we run bench test all rubber ties at the pouch caused fliers. It varies with the individual, from very bad to just noticeable. If you mean what is a flier, it is a occasional shot off of the point of impact. It can be caused by other things as well and is too numerous to go into. When testing I have had a occasional shot miss the bull 3 or 4 feet from 20 meters with new texst bands that I was testing. I normally shoot about a 5 inch group free hand at 20 meters. -- Tex


----------

